# Measuring Bodyfat



## Shane1974 (Jul 19, 2012)

How do you guys measure bodyfat? Do you use calipers? Digital readers? A tape and calculator?


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2012)

I have used calipers & also have a bioimpedance reader.  I use the hand held reader at the same time in the morning on an empty stomach.  The readings seem to be very consistent with it.  I take 3 readings then do the average.  Even if the readings are not accurate it's still a good tool to see which direction my BF is headed.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I have used calipers & also have a bioimpedance reader.  I use the hand held reader at the same time in the morning on an empty stomach.  The readings seem to be very consistent with it.  I take 3 readings then do the average.  Even if the readings are not accurate it's still a good tool to see which direction my BF is headed.



I use that handheld thing too but that thing is ALL over the place. Empty stomach, same time of day. If you read the instruction manual it says that if you are dehydrated, it's not accurate. It also says anyone with an "unusually large amount of muscle" won't get accurate numbers either. I don't know if the muscle I have is an unusual amount, but it's more than most!


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2012)

The one that I have has an athletic setting.  Not sure what that does, but I have done 20-25 readings in a row & it has only fluctuated by .2-.3% between readings.  It's an Omron HBF-306.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> The one that I have has an athletic setting.  Not sure what that does, but I have done 20-25 readings in a row & it has only fluctuated by .2-.3% between readings.  It's an Omron HBF-306.



Mine has the athletic setting too. I will check which model it is when I get home. Still turning a buck at work.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 20, 2012)

I dont measure my shit for the most part. Did the water thing not long ago. It showed 12%. the army tape system puts me at 18%. Im considering aquiring one of the handheld devices, i though they were more expensive till i saw this tread.


----------



## DF (Jul 20, 2012)

I did order & try a body fat scale that you stand on with bare feet.  That was not worth a crap, so I returned it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have the same one! Omron HBF-306. Mine can really vary by 2-3%.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 20, 2012)

ya I stepped on my dads body-fat scale (pretty expensive) and it said I was 8.6%, haha I wish!! I'm def in the 10-12%range


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 20, 2012)

I was going to buy one of those scales, seeing as I don't even have a basic one at my place, but after that I think I'll just stick to my good ole tape measure for the easy estimate


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 20, 2012)

mirror, look good to me


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 20, 2012)

I rock the hydrostatic bf analysis and as far as I am concerned its pretty dead on . It cost though 30 bucks every time I want to go


----------



## DF (Jul 20, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> I have the same one! Omron HBF-306. Mine can really vary by 2-3%.



Hmmm, that is strange.


----------



## DF (Jul 20, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I rock the hydrostatic bf analysis and as far as I am concerned its pretty dead on . It cost though 30 bucks every time I want to go



I have never done the water tank.  I'll have to ask around & see if anyone around here does that.


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 27, 2012)

D, if you live near a university that has any major sports teams, they will have one. I live near UT, and they do it for $40 or $50.


----------



## DF (Jul 28, 2012)

03ACE said:


> D, if you live near a university that has any major sports teams, they will have one. I live near UT, and they do it for $40 or $50.



I'll give that a shot.  Thanks


----------

